# Biblical Assertiveness Training



## KMK (Dec 30, 2021)

Any recommendations?


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Dec 31, 2021)

Ken, I would say, fast, and pray – even if skipping only a meal or two.


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 31, 2021)

Pay me 15 bucks and I can enroll you in my online course.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ZackF (Jan 1, 2022)

Pergamum said:


> Pay me 15 bucks and I can enroll you in my online course.


A cigar and a couple gallons of gasoline doesn’t cost that much.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## VictorBravo (Jan 1, 2022)

Ken, I have never heard of such training. I was going to quip, "study Paul." Except it is more than a quip. 

One of the most assertive things I can imagine is in Acts 14, where they stone Paul. Everyone is standing around. Paul gets up and _goes back into the city._

No vengeance. No yelling. Nobody, apparently, wanted to mess with him either.

Reactions: Like 1 | Edifying 1


----------

